# Eclipse/Java EE Debug-Problem



## fhuschka (11. Feb 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich bin gerade dabei mich in Java EE einzuarbeiten. Dazu habe ich mir das Buch "Workshop Java EE 7" zugelegt, bisher komme ich damit auch ganz gut zurecht. Das Buch implementiert eine Spendenverwaltung und verwendet für sein Szenario Maven 3 und JBoss 7. 

Allerdings wird die Anwendung in dem Buch nicht debuggt, sonder direkt deployt. Für das Beispiel kein Problem, bei größeren Anwendungen allerdings schon. Daher wollte ich mir gerne eine Debug-Konfiguration anlegen, hierzu habe ich mir die "JBoss Tools" für Eclipse heruntergeladen. Da meine Anwendung über eine Login-Seite gesichert ist muss ich beim Debuggen immer von dieser starten (oder nicht?). Sobald ich über die Schaltfläche "Debuggen" die Anwendung ausführe wird mir die Login-Seite innerhalb von Eclipse angezeigt. Sobald ich aber auf "Login" gedrückt habe erhalte ich diesen Fehler: 
	
	
	
	





```
HTTP Status 408 - The time allowed for the login process has been exceeded. If you wish to continue you must either click back twice and re-click the link you requested or close and re-open your browser
```
Wenn ich die Anwendung auf meinen JBoss deploye und z.B. in Firefox aufrufe funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mit dieser Beschreibung etwas anfangen. 

Viele Grüße.


----------



## fhuschka (11. Feb 2014)

Gelöst. 

Habe den Standardbrowser von Eclipse vom internen auf Firefox geändert, funktioniert.


----------

